# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Taiba

## Kromoh

*T A I B A* 
 
 Well, I just decided to star my own RPG – which was, to say the least, inspired by Sindred’s Anti-Heroes and Gestalt’s Helm.

I planned this so to make it different from the other RPGs we have at the moment, in an attempt to make it original. So let’s go to the plot.
 



-----

_In a medieval setting, there were two big tribes._

_One of them was the Water Tribe, a tribe which lived in the sea, having close connection to the water. They excelled in the navy and their culture was inspired by the ever-repeating motion of waves in the beach._

_The other one was the Fire Tribe, the tribe of the land dwellers. They adored the flame and the heat of the very core of the world – symbolised by the volcano so close to their capital. They were bound to land and their culture was based on the ever-burning passion of lit fire._

_The two tribes – so close in geography but so distant in values – lived in a continent known as Taiba. The two civilisations had lived together for years, maintaining a neutral stance – but then the fire nation attacked. Not much is known about what induced the attack and what happened later, since almost every document has been destroyed – but what is known is that the war has apparently calmed down. Lacking resources, the two nations had to depend on the bravery of their men and on the creativity of their lords to survive._
 
-----

*Taiba*
 
*Characters:*
If you want to play, make yourself a character. Notice how the ambient is that of an epic setting after years of war between the two tribes- and a victory of any of them may be imminent.

You should pick a tribe for your character to be in – which means either the Fire Tribe or the Water Tribe. If you e.g. choose the fire tribe, you are expected to defend their ideals and to fight the water nation. Notice here how things are about a shared victory: tribe mates should work together in pursuit of defeating the enemy.
Try to keep the number of characters in each tribe balanced, please  :tongue2: 

Also, when creating a character, you must choose between 3 classes, which are the same for both tribes.

 A *knight* is a warrior who relies on melee fighting, having trained his body well to endure a close-ranged combat. They might not be overly offensive but are extremely resistant.
 An *archer* is a warrior who trained his aim and agility to fight from distance. The archer has a good ability to track down enemies, but is also very fragile if caught unguarded.
 Lastly, a *mage* is one skilled with magic. Having trained their knowledge on the very mystical arts of spellcasting, they are well-balanced between attack and defence – but that doesn’t make them the best character though. A mage might be smart but, as archers, cannot resist an offensive attack.
 Finally, if the military doesn't suit you, you may also choose to have no class at all. You'd then be regarded as a *civilian*; and as such would maybe not serve for combat, but many things can be done from the background. From exploring the land to shopkeeping, possibilities are endless  ::D: 

You may also specify the personality of your character, maybe something he/she’s good at, or anything that comes to your mind.

*Important note:* the classes and tribes are above all a guideline. You still have great freedom when creating a character. But have in mind Taiba's plot: the objective of this game is to subdue the enemy tribe and help your Nation to conquer the world. Therefore, the military plays a major role on this game.

An example of character set:
_Name: Bob_
_Tribe: Water_
_Class: Archer_
_Description: Very skinny and long, blue hair._
_Personality: A very young and inexperienced man, so young that can be immature at times. But his strength of will makes up for it._
_Favourite weapon: Spear_
  -feel free to add anything else which you judge important- 

Have in mind fights and events will not only happen between playing characters, but between players and NPCs (non-player characters) too – therefore, be well-prepared.

*Geography:*
I prepared a flash movie about Taiba’s geography – it makes it easier for everyone. Notice, though, how many parts of the Taiban continent are yet unknown. Just click the image below:



(This map is NOT final! I might change/update it if I feel the need for so. I’ll warn everyone if I do)

A relevant piece of information is that the Fogians’ capital is close to a volcano, and the Aguans live mostly in an island into the sea. Also, it is rumoured that some civilians who opposed the war went to exile somewhere in the continent.

*The RPG:*
The RPG works like this: I write a chapter, giving continuity to each character's storyline. Whenever a new chapter is aired, I’ll PM everyone, sending e.g. information about your character’s inventory, health, and potentially some information only he/she knows. You will then be expected to reply with your actions for the next chapter. Here follow some simple guidelines for your actions:

  - Don’t invent things. If your inventory consists of a sword and a shield, don’t tell me you’ll take a healing potion out of your backpack.
  - Don’t use narrative. It doesn’t matter in your actions how your pale-white skin contrasts the ambient of death and darkness – I’ll describe things myself in the chapters.
  - Don’t control others’ characters, nor NPCs. Don’t try to control the ambient (e.g. a door suddenly opening and a healing mage coming in, or you finding a fat bag of gold in the dresser).

That said, you are allowed to describe your fighting tactics or future plans how much you’d like: maybe you’re going to aim to the neck, will rent a small boat and travel only in shallow waters, or you’ll summon a lightning on your target. Once again, possibilities are endless.

Also, with every chapter, I might create a small summary of what’s happened in the chapter – just so that you can keep up with the rest of the storyline without actually having to read the parts concerning others.
  The standard I’m setting to your health is: *greener* the better, *redder* the worse. Many things can heal you back – taking some time to clean your own wounds, getting some medicine or healing potion.

*Some other information:*
Characters will begin with moderate weapons, but they’ll be able to buy or find new ones on their way. I’m planning on a quest scheme – a person in a quest dungeon would be required to respond to several situations in the same chapter, so as to make it possible for them to face the all the challenges the quest requires. I already have many quests planned, so don’t worry: you’ll have your opportunity.

Members of different tribes will have different appearances, clothes, inventory and magic. Some items might not be useable by a certain tribe or class. In any way, this’ll be specified on the items’ descriptions.

There are two neutral, commercial cities (Tritan and Blaiden, check the map). People from both tribes are able to wander around in those cities without having to worry about enemy attacks. But the same doesn’t happen to enemy cities: a water warrior might have to conceal his identity if he wants something in a fire city.


I guess that’s it. If anything else, I’ll shoot.

Start making your characters NAO!  :boogie:

----------


## Kromoh

-posted here for later use-

----------


## PeteB

Looks really interesting  ::D:  I'm definatly in. My character will be as follows... 

*Name*: Kaelen
*Tribe*: Water
*Class*: Archer
*Description*: Young, but tall and lean, with a muscular body from swimming. Has a long head of brown hair, reaching down to his shoulders, yet keeps it tied back in a ponytail. Pale skin, with deep blue eyes. He wears a simple leathers, enhanced with magic to keep them waterproof (is that allowed?)
*Personality*: A young adult of one of the noble famlies, he grew up, he was one of the last of his lineage, most of his family being lost during the many years of fighting. Having spent most of his life in Viensi, his skill with a bow and knife has developed strongly, as many years were spent hunting for food to feed the last of his family, his mother and two sisters.
*Favourite Weapon*: His trusty longbow, and set of stout arrows.
*Equipment*: A tough cloak, one side a dark mottled green/brown, the other as white as snow. Has a tough leather quiver on his back, along with a belt pouch, containing a length of fishing wire, dried food, flint, 3 spare bow strings and a small bag of gold coins. He also keeps a knife strapped to his leg.

----------


## Kromoh

YAY first reply  ::D: 

Yes, the waterproof clothes are allowed.

OMG Your character is so cool and fitting into the setting that I'm impressed :O

So be welcome  ::D: 

PS: I also love the song in your sig

----------


## Carôusoul

I would join but I don't like the roles.


Basically the "knight, mage, archer" system and the "one beats the other" formula is far too restricting for me.


Maybe you should make it so you don't have to be in the military or whatever. Because at the moment it seems everyone will end up pretty much the same once there are 6 or more people.


Also; i think you should scrap the whole "knight beats mage" guidline. It's incredibly restrictive.

But; that's my reasons for not joining; and you don't have to change it, it's just my opinion.


However I love the map and the setting and the tribes; I would join if it weren't for the issues I raised above.

----------


## Kromoh

Well, you really opened my mind about the military thing. Yeap, I'm going to open up the possibilities and allow for common civilians.

And the advantage guideline: I intended in more or less in a way to balance the classes. That way, we'd make every class needed for a better gameplay. But it just might not be a good idea. So yeah, e.g. an archer would have advantage on a knight because of fighting from a distance, but it's not a guideline anymore.

And let's remember I'm all open for suggestions, everyone  :wink2: 

---

@ PeteB:

If you want to change your character because of the slight changes we've had, just go ahead  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

Ok; so what changes have you made to what we can be.. civilian


It still feels odd having to be a "civilian" or an "archer" or whatever; I would personally scrap the idea of classes regarding your weaponry and actions and replace it with a social class system; eg noble; or lower class or whatever and you can do whatever yo want with your life from there; whether it be aristocracy or being a soldier; and with whatever weaponry is available in whatever way; rather than the rigid structure or whatever.

My two gils.

----------


## Kromoh

Well, the classes represent basically your fighting style. They represent what you'd excel in when surprised by combat. Let's not forget Taiba is in the middle of an epic war, and the military clearly outnumbers all other social classes. Being either an archer or a civilian, you may still choose to be either a prince or a starving traveler. You may be a magician and work at religious rituals, or you could be a knight but work in the forgery of weapons. On the other hand, I believe forcing people to determine a character's social class (as in rich or poor) when making it _would_ be restrictive  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Well, the classes represent basically your fighting style. They represent what you'd excel in when surprised by combat. Let's not forget Taiba is in the middle of an epic war, and the military clearly outnumbers all other social classes. Being either an archer or a civilian, you may still choose to be either a prince or a starving traveler. You may be a magician and work at religious rituals, or you could be a knight but work in the forgery of weapons. On the other hand, I believe forcing people to determine a character's social class (as in rich or poor) when making it _would_ be restrictive



Alright I can understand that; but I think you should make more abilities


mage, archer and knight isn't many; unless we're pretty much free to do whatever we want with these.

----------


## Kromoh

I intend this to be quite open. Classes and tribes are just a basis - nothings stops you from doing whatever you want. For example, a knight trained in Magmer and a knight trained in Flanzil would have different fighting style and invetory. Also, all quests are quite flexible - your reward will always be something useful to your character.

I also htought up a surprise for all you guys.. I have a really good idea for a plot to develop  :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

> I intend this to be quite open. Classes and tribes are just a basis - nothings stops you from doing whatever you want. For example, a knight trained in Gamer and a knight trained in Flanzil would have different fighting style and invetory. Also, all quests are quite flexible - your reward will always be something useful to your character.
> 
> I also htought up a surprise for all you guys.. I have a really good idea for a plot to develop




OK; as long as there is complete freedom to weaponry and style that's ok.


But I think we need more backstory; of places and battles and leaders as to know quite where to fit our characters in?

----------


## Carôusoul

Also the flash doesn't seem to be working

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Also the flash doesn't seem to be working



I noticed this. It's not moving, although it's a flash file  ::?: . I might join this, but I have quite a bit on my plate already with Helm and Anti-heroes...

*procrastinates decision*

----------


## Grod

> Also the flash doesn't seem to be working







> I noticed this. It's not moving, although it's a flash file .



Just click on the little dots, they tell about the cities and such. 

I'll join; but like Carousoul said, a bit more open would help make some diverse and interesting characters. Like if I wanted to be a thief, it doesn't really fit in those three even though there is fighting involved in that kind of character. Can you make it a little less restrictive? :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Name: Gerold Chigun
Tribe: Fire
Class: Knight
Description: Around twenty-six years old. 5'11". His strength comes from rigorous daily push ups and exercises. He has long wavy blond hair and stern dark eyes. Has the look of a skilled soldier and, at other times, the look of a fool. Originated from the Copper Plains and takes residence, alone in Magmer
Personality: A real womanizer and a bit of a drinker. Knows much about business and putting things together. Can be foolhardy and run into danger without a second thought.
Favorite Weapon: If not some kind of basic gun, than a scythe will do.
Equipment: A black leather overcoat, gloves, etc. (You decide).

----------


## Kromoh

Hey guys, I've uploaded a new version of the flash map (it's the same link as before), now making navigation simpler and adding information about landmarks.

As I've said and now added to the main post, everyone has vast freedom when creating a char. Want it to be a hooker? Go ahead xD But let's not forget the plot: two fighting nations, who, after years of continued war, face a moment where a victory is imminent. To which side will the victory be? That's what the RPG is about - and that's why the military plays such a major role.

@ Gest: Not a gun, at least not yet. You may actually find one during the game, considering the worship for fire could lead to the making of a projectile gun or even bombs. But one so early in the game would be overpowering.

----------


## Carôusoul

Ok I'll do a character tomorrow.

I just need to decide on what I'll go for.

----------


## Grod

Will this work? I know it's not very militaristic. :tongue2:  I can change it to be more combat oriented if you like, I have a few characters in mind. 

Name: Rail

Tribe: Fire

Class: Thief 

Description: Thin and weak, dark skin with heavy dreadlocks and darkened glasses. Poor respiratory system, coughs often.

Personality: Born on the streets, he has no recollection of where he is from, who his parents are, or life before the streets.  Low morals; steals, cheats and lies to survive. Despises normal society, and how they look down on a street urchin like himself. Doesn't care about the fate of the fire nation or water nation, has learned to only care about himself. Has never killed before, but always carries around a long knife to threaten people and to break open locks and such. Rail is impulsive and uneducated as well being illiterate. 

Favorite weapon: Long, thin knife



Also; the flash file seems to be not working. :tongue2: 

Edit: A few other things I forgot. 

He lives in Magmer, but as previously mentioned, he doesn't care about the fate of either nation. He could be born in the water nation and his outlook on the nation he prefers would be virtually the same. 

Equipment: lockpick kit. Random metal trinkets he's found, like metal rings and chain necklaces. He has several old metal bracelets on his wrists. He wears all of these.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Will this work? I know it's not very militaristic. I can change it to be more combat oriented if you like, I have a few characters in mind. 
> 
> Name: Rail
> Tribe: Fire
>    Class: Theif 
>    Description: Thin and weak, dark skin with heavy dreadlocks and darkened glasses. Poor respiratory system, coughs often.
>    Personality: Born on the streets, he has no recollection of where he is from, who his parents are, or life before the streets.  Low morals; steals, cheats and lies to survive. Despises normal society, and how they look down on a street urchin like himself. Doesn't care about the fate of the fire nation or water nation, has learned to only care about himself. Has never killed before, but always carries around a long knife to threaten people and to break open locks and such. Impulsive, and uneducated, he is illiterate. 
>    Favourite weapon: Long, thin knife
> 
> ...



It's working for me..
Just roll over the places.

----------


## Grod

> It's working for me..
> Just roll over the places.



Yeah it works now, great job Kromoh btw. :smiley: 

(Edit out that quote please, I changed around a few attributes  :tongue2: )

----------


## Kromoh

Grod, the char's all fine for me. I guess less-combative characters would be more involved in quests involving plot mysteries and lost secrets, rather than an ancient magical weapon. Not much you can do with a weapon anyway  :tongue2: 

But I do warn you - if you are caught in combat, high chances are you'll die. So I'd suggest  joining someone soon  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

It's good when characters aren't all supermen. I like Grods choice very much.

----------


## Grod

> But I do warn you - if you are caught in combat, high chances are you'll die. So I'd suggest  joining someone soon



Thanks for the advice. :tongue2: 

I await chapter one. :smiley: 







> It's good when characters aren't all supermen.



Agreed. It makes the game more interesting when you have faults and weaknesses too.

----------


## Techno

Kromoh, you have my subscription to this thread, but not my absolute commitment to the RPG itself. Maybe a bit more detail on the abilities of some classes, like mages, and you could get me a bit more interested.  :smiley: 

EDIT: To clarify my position, I want to say that I am ALREADY interested in the rpg, it's just that it doesn't have much detail as to how alot of the important things (in my opinion) work. For instance: what are the limits of a mage's magical power? Does magic require anything to use (e.g. wands, staffs, charms, etc.)?

EDIT 2: I got your PM. When you respond to my reply, I hope it'll clear up some of the questions I had about the magic in the RPG.

----------


## Carôusoul

Name: Otima
Tribe: Water
Class: Knight
Description: 6'1 mid length brown hair; relatively well built and essentially fit and healthy with no noticable scars.
Personality: Arrogant and sometimes over-confident, but extremely ambitious and wanting of the greater good. Intelligent and sociable but with rather large mood swings. Living in Mareum at the moment. Wanting of victory for the water nation; but his own version of the water tribe; he wants the power to mould the world as he sees to be just. Very enthusiastic and curious he currently is interested in exploring.
Favourite weapon:Long saber and a whip.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Good morning Carou. =P

----------


## Carôusoul

Good morning Gestalt.

----------


## CryoDragoon

And here's my CS ^^  


*Name:*Halden

*Tribe:*Water

*Class:*Civilian (Knight)

*Description:*He is a man in his early twenties with a length of about 5 foot 10, with a slightly tanned complexion, a slim, yet muscular build (especially his arms, thanks to him working on a sailing ship), broad shoulders and a slightly angular face, short dark brown hair and friendly deep blue eyes. Mostly wears a pair of linen pants and tunic, with a pair of leather boots and belt (complete with a water-skin, a money pouch and a sword-frog), but also has a sturdy cloak with a hood lined with fur for the cold seasons or when visiting ports. 

*Personality:*A low-class, young and inexperienced man. Has enlisted as an ordinary seaman at a trading ship (cutter-class, small sailing ship) that currently is stationed at Blaiden for restocking, selling their goods, and looking for a potential new client or hot news. He is very laid-back, respecting his superiors who in turn respect him back, and is optimistic, and not so much of a risk-taker, thinking most choices he makes through thoroughly. The first impression he often makes on people is that he is a brute, seeing he has broad shoulders and a bit of a hard face, but he actually is a very nice person, helpful and good-mannered. He sometimes writes to his parents back at Viensi, where he was born, but never receives any letters back due to his constant travelling. And although he misses his parents, he would still be hesitant to give up his seafaring life just like that.

*Favourite weapon:*a machete (which is the only weapon he knows how to use, actually, as its the only kind of weapon available for defence, that sailors get on the boat).

----------


## Grod

Next person is a stereotype character for fire tribe or else.

----------


## Carôusoul

A quick status check as of yet:



*Fire Tribe*

-Grod
-Gestalt
*Water Tribe*

-Carou
-PeteB
-Cryodragoon

----------


## Grod

I edited my character a bit.

----------


## Siиdяed

Looks good. Atta boy, Kromoh.  :wink2:

----------


## Kromoh

Alright, I'm saying this now so that you guys don't pick on me later. I've had this idea WAY BEFORE something that happened in another RPG. This will take long to be revealed, but once there you'll be explained. I am -not- copying this little thing from any other RPGs, as I have not copied so far.

Just thought I'd tell xD

----------


## Sugarglider11

*Name*: Tybalt
*Tribe*: Water
*Class*: Archer
*Description*: A young boy who lives on a small tropical island with his family. He is very acurate with the longbow and is good at climbing trees. He moved a coastle city when he heard of the war. Tybalt also has a small expirience with magic. He has a neclace with a blue stone at the end that he cannot remove and it stores a spirit. His cloths are ripped and blue in color.
*Personality*: He is clever and a little hyper. He is brave and can get himself in a few stupid situations.
*Favourite Weapon*: Longbow, and a few weak magic atacks.
*Equipment*: He Has some money in his modified quiver and some jerky. He also has a special rope on his arrow for catching fish, or taking out birds.

Here is my guy, I might changed a few things.

----------


## Kromoh

So far,

*Water Tribe:*
 Kaelen (PeteB)
 Halden (CryoDragoon)
 Otima (Car&#244;usoul)
 Tybalt (Sugarglider11)

*Fire Tribe:*
 Gerold Chigun (GestaltAlteration)
 Rail (Grod)

--

That is enough for me to do the first chapter - but it's still open for characters. I ask though, for any one who joins in next to be of the Fire Tribe, to balance things a little - not a necessity though.

Strange how there is no mage so far - I'd pick one myself if I were a player  :wink2: 

Wait patiently  :wink2: 

PS: yeah sugar it's been fixed - I ctrl+v'ed it wrong ^^

----------


## Sugarglider11

You mixed it up a little kromoh, might want to fix that :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Looks correct.

Grod and I own the fire tribe. We will pop the oppressors even if it remains the two of us.

----------


## Sugarglider11

> Looks correct.
> 
> Grod and I own the fire tribe. We will pop the oppressors even if it remains the two of us.



He edited it, it was backwards :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

> *Name*: Tybalt
> *Tribe*: Water
> *Class*: Archer
> *Description*: A young boy who lives on a small tropical island with his family. He is very acurate with the longbow and is good at climbing trees. He moved a coastle city when he heard of the war. Tybalt also has a small expirience with magic. He has a neclace with a blue ston at the end that he cannot and it stores a spirit. His cloths are ripped and blue in color.
> *Personality*: He is clever and a little hyper. He is brave and can get himself in a few stupid situations.
> *Favourite Weapon*: Longbow, and a few weak magic atacks.
> *Equipment*: He Has some money in his modified quiver and some jerky. He also has a special rope on his arrow for catching fish, or taking out birds.
> 
> Here is my guy, I might changed a few things.



Great Sugar, I wish you were on our team though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Strange how there is no mage so far - I'd pick one myself if I were a player




Mages are for fags and communists.

----------


## Sugarglider11

Maybe you should change mage with a ninja or something cooler, maybe I'll find something else.

----------


## Kromoh

Wait and see, wait and see, sugarlie  ::D:

----------


## Sugarglider11

Kromoh, your flash movie isnt working for me. What are the pink circles?

----------


## Kromoh

It isn't? I'll check that.

The pink circles ar the neutral cities. They serve for pacific commerce between the two enemy tribes. People from both tribes may wander in them without worrying about an attack.

----------


## Sugarglider11

> It isn't? I'll check that.
> 
> The pink circles ar the neutral cities. They serve for pacific commerce between the two enemy tribes. People from both tribes may wander in them without worrying about an attack.



Unless we plan an attack there...

----------


## Grod

*Next person is fire tribe.*

----------


## Kromoh

> *Next person is fire tribe.*



Afraid of being alone, Grod? xD

Don't worry - you might not handle a romantic, old-fashioned weapon, but you hav'da knowledg'of dah streats dude!

 :wink2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I will use Grod for my drug hookup.

Let's make the fire tribe do nothing but sit on their butts all day and smoke. xD

----------


## Kromoh

haha let the Fire nation keep their pot lit xDD

Don't worry though gest... you won't have any spare time to spend smoking in the future chapters  ::D: 

btw, new chapter coming up tonight, I promise if I'm not too lazy

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> haha let the Fire nation keep their pot lit xDD
> 
> Don't worry though gest... you won't have any spare time to spend smoking in the future chapters 
> 
> btw, new chapter coming up tonight, I promise if I'm not too lazy



*NEW CHAPTER NAO!

>:[
*

----------


## Grod

> I will use Grod for my drug hookup.
> 
> Let's make the fire tribe do nothing but sit on their butts all day and smoke. xD



My skills and attributes will be hustling and dealing. :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

Taiba - Chapter 1 is up!

Hope you like it. I'll be sending the PMs containing your background information, inventory, and a clarification of what to do, in a few hours (going to spanish class now).

 ::D:

----------


## Sugarglider11

Awsome, cant wait to own, in case you need to know my guy moved to that large island ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

Bah all Pm's have been sent. Hope you liked the configuration of the chapter and of the PM. I might have put you guys in delicate forkways, but it was on purpose to get you involved in the story.

That said, writing 3500 words is not as funny as I expected. So I'll probably just go to sleep now xD


First chapter, first actions: some people might have problems following the guidelines and the logical coherency of the plot. No worries: I'll wait until everyone gets it right before working on a new chapter.

Finally, I want to point that Taiba is still open for characters - and preferably fire tribe ones. If nobody joins by next chapter, I'll probably work on an NPC.


Hope you guys are enjoying it as much as I am.  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Great work Kromoh! You are, how you say, the awesomeness.  ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

I'm gonna post some technical information which might be relevant here.

*Weapons:* most players start with an average weapon, but some less-combative characters begin with a below-average one. That means you're able to find/buy/forge/enchant a weapon that's stronger. 
The same goes for distance weapons: to make things easier, your bow will improve, not your arrows. Also, I have no plans to make you go out of arrows, so don't mind your use.

The attack of weapons is around this:
below average < average < above average < strong weapon < ultimate weapon
*
Shields:* No shields yet, but some of you might acquire one soon. Shields are restrictive to knights - no other class may use it. Only average shields can be enchanted.
Shields classify as:
average < strong < ultimate

*Enchanting weapons:* some mages have the ability to enchant weapons or arrows - either with fire or with ice, depending on the tribe. Enchanted weapons will instantly grow 1 level in the scale of power. E.g. an above average weapon that's enchanted will become a strong weapon. The weapon will lose its magic after some use. In any way, I'll decide when the magic goes off - which also depends on the strength of the mage who enchanted.

*Magic:* Magicians will be given a list of spells they possess. With time and experience, they may learn other spells as well.
Casting magic may have many effects - some very basic spells won't affect you, some weak spells will get you tired, and some stronger spells will take some health meter to be performed. Finally, an ultimate spell may take your life.
Here's a list of a number of spells that might be used. I might come up with others later on.

*Water*:
Enchant object/weapon with ice (makes items stronger) (makes you tired)
Conjure water (no effect on health)
Heal others (heals one target fully) (takes away some of your life)
Ice beam (strikes one opponent) (makes you tired)
Summon lightning (strikes many opponents) (takes away some of your life)
Enchant water (drinking it makes character stronger) (makes you tired)
Freeze water (no effect on health)
Summon the goddess (strikes many opponents) (badly hurts you)
Life drop (brings any character back to life) (kills you)

*Fire*:
Enchant object/weapon with fire (makes items stronger) (makes you tired)
Conjure fire (no effect on health)
Blaze shield (summons a temporary strong shield) (takes away some of your life)
Fire beam (strikes one opponent) (makes you tired)
Conjure explosion (strikes many opponents) (takes away some of your life)
Noble fire (touching it makes your character stronger) (makes you tired)
Estinguish fire (no effect on health)
Summon the god (strikes many opponents) (badly hurts you)
Inferno (instantly kills many opponents) (kills you)

Notice though, how magic is yet a mystery - some properties of it are yet unknown. 



Guess that's it. Any doubts, shoot.

----------


## Axel

*Name:* Axel
*Tribe:* Fire
*Class:* Mage
*Description:* Very tall and average weight. Short, brown hair.
*Personality:* A very wise man. He has knowledge passed down from his ancestors about the land so he knows the land very well.
*Favourite weapon:* Wand

----------


## Grod

Very complex, Kromoh. I like that. :smiley: 


Excellent, a new fire tribe member. You can make him a little bit more detailed if you want, though. :tongue2:

----------


## Sugarglider11

Kromoh, when will you finish the chapters, I really want to know the peoples choices.

I really like this game allready ::D:

----------


## Grod

*NAO*
d


.

----------


## Kromoh

haha people, I want to apoligize. I intended the chapter to be up today, but I'm taking the opportunity to blame my mother. She didn't tell me we were going to this wedding ceremony on saturday night (at which I expected to finish writing the chapter). Now I have to finish my homework and don't think I'll have time after it. Monday, for sure  :wink2:

----------


## PeteB

> haha people, I want to apoligize. I intended the chapter to be up today, but I'm taking the opportunity to blame my mother. She didn't tell me we were going to this wedding ceremony on saturday night (at which I expected to finish writing the chapter). Now I have to finish my homework and don't think I'll have time after it. Monday, for sure



Fair enough

However, if you dont have it up sometime tomorrow.... well, lets just say, things may happen  ::D:

----------


## Sugarglider11

would it be okay to make character that other can chose incase they arn't too creative. I really feel like making more characters :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

I was promised a chapter.

----------


## Sugarglider11

Me too

/me cries

----------


## PeteB

Yes... didnt it say "monday for sure" somewhere up there?

CHAPTER NAO!!

----------


## Kromoh

Aww shush, next chapter is going to be so awesome, it'll be worth waiting.

That proves particularly true to pete, sugar, gest, and grod.

Any moment now  ::D:

----------


## Sugarglider11

I wonder if my five star rating will atract people.

so, is this new chapter ever going to actualy be done?

----------


## Kromoh

Chapter up

AMAZING CHAPTER READ IT NAO

A chapter as good in writing as I am in modesty.
Promise it is good.

PMs shall be sent as soon as...

----------


## Techno

I've already spoken with Kromoh about my character, so please don't jump up and go crazy as to why he has certain qualities.

*Name:* Prince Rubis
*Tribe:* Fire
*Class:* Mage/Knight- To clarify, he's just a mage with swordsmanship skills. Obviously he'd lose in a sword fight against a real knight, but he has enough magic to back himself up for a while.
*Description:* Picture Cool, no?
*Personality:* Calm and composed, Rubis is generally undisturbed by the actions of others, but he is not unwilling to step forward and act when courage and heroics are needed. Rubis is a bit clumsy and a very picker eater, but these faults are only a slight hindrance to his lifestyle of luxury. Despite his naive tendencies, Rubis is quite intelligent for his age.
*Favorite Weapon:* Longsword
*Extras:* Themesong? No way.

----------


## Grod

Did you draw that Daniel?

----------


## Techno

> Did you draw that Daniel?



I wish, lol. No, I actually searched it on the interwebz myself. I have a knack for stealing finding good drawings to match my characters.  :smiley: 

But for Taiba's sake, let's just call it the first piece in our character gallery, shall we?

----------


## Kromoh

Haha we shall

and in case people haven't noticed, chapter 2 is up.

----------


## Kromoh

Alright, I want to make things clear now.

You might have noticed Taiba is now more open-ended and takes more cleverness to weave a plan. Have this in mind: the more elaborated your plan is, the higher its success rate. But don't go too irrealistic either.

Injured people are expected to find a way to heal themselves. Again, the better the plan, the higher the chances.

chapter 3 now?

----------


## Techno

Chapter 3 NAO.

----------


## Kromoh

I would do it but I need your actions NAO then a day of planning then one or two days of writing.

----------


## Techno

Interesting. I am certain I am not required to send you actions for Rubis at the moment, so do not give this message any of your concern. Thank you.  :smiley:

----------


## PeteB

*Chapter NAO*

----------


## Kromoh

Not everyone has sent in actions yet. I'll be PMing them once again later, and if I don't get the actions I'll just guess their actions. Hah, sorry but one week is the deadline :O

----------


## Grod

Chapter >:{

----------


## PeteB

> Chapter >:{



NAO.

----------


## Grod

> NAO.



*NAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

----------


## Kromoh

Lol people I want to excuse myself, I've been so unexpectedly busy I've been going to bed past midnight to wake up at 6. Bah Chapter weekend I promise.

----------


## Kiza

Is it all right for me to join? I've got a kick ass idea for a character . . .

----------


## CryoDragoon

NOOOOOOOO!!!!

Then we'll have to wait even longer  :tongue2: 


(I'm kidding... of course... Just ask Kromoh, he's da boss in here  ::D: )

----------


## Kromoh

Hahaha feel free to parttake in the murderage RPG.

 ::D:

----------


## Kiza

OK! Here's the character:

Name: Leroy Sinne
Tribe: Fire
Class: Knight
Description: A wiry, strong man in his 40's, average height. Is starting to bald.
Personality: An experienced military man who knows there is no sense in fighting fairly. When he's fighting, he'd prefer to kick the enemy in the groin than pull out his sword. A cynic, he knows that when you get down to it, the worlds a bastard. As a result of this, he is an alcoholic. As a result of an injured larynx he now speaks roughly. Will not try to act heroic if his own life is on the line (ie, won't rush into attack if vastly outnumbered.) Despite of this, he is still loyal to other fire tribe soldiers.
Favourite Weapon: His own body and anything improvised. Although because of his military training, he knows how to use a sword.
Equipment: Wears a breastplate at all times but other than that, no other armour. A plain brown cloak and a sword.

----------


## DreamGlimpse

Ooh, I want to join too!

can i? Can I? I can? OK!

I'll just go around looking for ideas.

----------


## Kromoh

Haha sure ^^

You guys do realise though that I've been kinda lacking time -.- Yet again I've got a sore, and have ridiculous amounts of school stuff to do.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

NAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOO▓▓▓▓▓▓OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## DreamGlimpse

Ok, I think this'll be enough.

Name: Inferia Anon
Tribe: Fire
Class: Mage
Description: A mysterious looking old man, with undone hair and a ragged Fire Tribe uniform, possibly from experience and meditation.

Personality: Likes to make peace whenever he can. Has tried to stop the War for a long time, but now he's decided that fighting is the only way. Strong magic power and has involved in the war many years ago.
Favourite weapon: None. Uses only his staff, made from wood as black as ash, with a red crystal shaped as the Fire Emblem embedded near the top.
Other: Involving in the war made him strong in melee, though can't defeat a group of Water soldiers using hand-to-hand fighting. :tongue2: 

EDIT: I'll let you act him up for now.

----------


## DreamGlimpse

Double-post.
Chapter nao?

----------


## PeteB

I'll be away for a week now, so if the chapter does come up in that time, you'll  have to wait for my actions. Of course, only if the chapter comes up....  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

Haha to be sincere, I *did* intend to surprise everyone with a chapter yesterday. But I've been sick since monday and got like a constant fever of 38.5&#186;C+. It sucks so bad.  :Sad:

----------

